# Seattle area looking for gamers (Would love Female gamers because they pay attention)



## Woodsy (Nov 28, 2004)

System/Edition of Game: 3.5 
Number of Players Needed: 2-3 (Female players encouraged) 
Classes of Characters Required/Allowed: any published with in reason 
Campaign Setting: Dm world 
Rulebooks Needed to Play: none we have them  
Time/Day of Game Sessions: Saturday 6pm (Every three weeks) 
Place: White center/west Seattle
Frequency of Game Sessions: every three weeks 
Length of Each Game Session: 3-8 hours 
Expected Duration of Campaign: not known 
Game Master's Description of Campaign/Adventure: Seattle area!! We are a great group that values role-playing first and combat second. If you are rules Lawyer, stay away. But if you want to have some fun (Maybe drink some beer) and play some 3.5 D&d then contact me. (We would love some diversity in our group, I.e. Females (Because they always pay attention), Foreign nationals, different lifestyles to avoid being just a bunch of 30ish white guys) 
To join up, contact seattlewoods@hotmail.com


----------

